# Office Humor



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cartoon about a gaseous employee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBR9gLqLeIc

Skit done to "Your beautiful"
http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=de262775b1f66173a83fa74e34c0f292.804591&cache=1


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks fish_doc Made my Day R.


----------

